# Degree recognition So CONFUSED



## carebear (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi, 
Im an Irish citizen and travelling to Oz in november. I plan to be in Perth by the end of January 2013 and look for work. Basically I have a BA in Early Childhood Education and an MSc in Disability Studies and was wondering if any one new about getting them recognised - the organisations to do this with, is it neccessary, what are the benefits etc?? Also I dont know if varies state to state?? ANY advice would be really appreciated as i'm gettin so much different info at the moment! 
Cheers!


----------



## Sham (Apr 19, 2012)

As long as you can prove that your degree is teachers qualification you can register with WACOT western Australia college of teachers, they will assess your qualifications.
wacot.wa.edu.au there are lots of opportunities for teachers and are paid well
Good luck


----------

